# 98 year old woman is a champion swimmer



## Catlady (Jan 3, 2020)

Were extreme old age always THIS healthy.  What an inspiration!

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/maurin...er-mighty-mo-refuses-to-slow-down-2020-01-02/


----------



## Tom Young (Jan 3, 2020)

Hmmm.... tweak my conscience... 
Taught to swim (myself) @ age 4 when I was swept away from my mom's hand, in the "New River"... in Lonsdale , RI.... back in 1940.  
Career in swimming beginning in Jr. High school... all the way to a Full College 
scholarship.  Between 1951, and 1958... Always #1, #2 or #3 in the country in my backstroke specialty.  
The article embarassed me.  
My best friend all through college (now my age) swims in the Masters and is fourth in the breaststroke, nationally.  Worse than that, he just won the Maine Masters (over 70) 5K running event, and by time, is 7th in the nation.
No excuse... Am in good health.... just lazy.  Our Local YMCA has a fantastic pool, and a Masters Swim team.  Being 14 years younger than "Mighty Mo"... it's time to get involved.  

Gonna take some soul searching, but my college friends, and my coffeetime buddies are putting the pressure on.   Time to put the suit on, and try a few laps.  If it happens, look for a BIG announcement,!


----------



## win231 (Jan 3, 2020)

Well, that's one tough gal!  No glasses, no dentures, & I'm sure her hearing is better than mine.
At 67 (next week) I have all crowns, almost legally blind without glasses & half deaf.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, that's one tough gal!  No glasses, no dentures, & I'm sure her hearing is better than mine.
> At 67 (next week) I have all crowns, almost legally blind without glasses & half deaf.


Ah, Win, look at the glass half full.  You're TEN years and 3 months younger than me!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 3, 2020)

Tom Young said:


> Hmmm.... tweak my conscience...
> Taught to swim (myself) @ age 4 when I was swept away from my mom's hand, in the "New River"... in Lonsdale , RI.... back in 1940.
> Career in swimming beginning in Jr. High school... all the way to a Full College
> scholarship.  Between 1951, and 1958... Always #1, #2 or #3 in the country in my backstroke specialty.
> ...


Tom, go for it!  I'm rooting for ya!  I'm TOTALLY lazy, not a competitive or athletic bone in my body.  How do you think I feel reading about "Mighty Mo"?


----------



## win231 (Jan 3, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Ah, Win, look at the glass half full.  You're TEN years and 3 months younger than me!


Teehee.  But it's not how many years in your age; it's how much age in your years.   (or something like that)


----------

